# Hurco power smoker 2



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

looking at the hurco power smoker 2 , for smoke testing . Does anyone have this tool or is there a better brand ? thanks for input


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I use this for houses and light commercial. 

http://superiorsignal.com/smoke-products/air-smoke-blowers/5-e-electric-blower


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I made my own,
a metal tool box, fart fan, abs cleanout tee, adapters, no hubs, dryer vent hose, peppermint oil and smoke pellets. Perfect for locating cracked cast vents.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone ever think about making oneup with the milwaukee m18 compact blower?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

1manshow said:


> looking at the hurco power smoker 2 , for smoke testing . Does anyone have this tool or is there a better brand ? thanks for input


 they work great but unlike the box with smoke tablets and a little fan this thing will put out some major pressure so do not plug vents off unless you'd like to change Johnny rings and also you'll get a false reading because it will dry the trap in showers toilets labs and fd's

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

titaniumplumbr said:


> they work great but unlike the box with smoke tablets and a little fan this thing will put out some major pressure so do not plug vents off unless you'd like to change Johnny rings and also you'll get a false reading because it will dry the trap in showers toilets lavs and fd's Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

